# Drivers License for Driving a 50cc Scooter



## avallark

Hey all, 

I am new here and would be in Spain in the next few days.

I am getting a 50cc scooter and I was hoping that I would be able to drive it without a license. 

I have an International Drivers Permit with me issued from my home country. I was hoping this would be enough.

Could anyone shed some light on the situation?

It would be great if someone could tell me if i need a license from spain to drive a 50cc and if i do, how much would that cost me.

Thanks,
Avallark!


----------



## chris(madrid)

Does the IDL specify classes of vehicle? - I ask as I don't know. If your IDL includes BIKES you SHOULD be OK. Bit If I were You I'd contact the Spanish Embassy/Consulate where you are.

There is a Special LICENCE for vehicles under 50cc for folk WITHOUT a normal driving licence. Requires a supposedly simple test. Insurance However is then MUCH higher I'm told.


----------



## avallark

chris(madrid) said:


> Does the IDL specify classes of vehicle? - I ask as I don't know. If your IDL includes BIKES you SHOULD be OK. Bit If I were You I'd contact the Spanish Embassy/Consulate where you are.
> 
> There is a Special LICENCE for vehicles under 50cc for folk WITHOUT a normal driving licence. Requires a supposedly simple test. Insurance However is then MUCH higher I'm told.


Yeah this is for M/C with Gear (Geared Motor Cycles ) and LMV (cars).

In this case, am I okay with the driving? I am there on a students visa.

Whats this special class of license for 50cc? Is there a link or something where i can check?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chris(madrid)

Permiso de conducir - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre - In Spanish though.

Like I say - I'd contact the embassy/consulate and ask there. 

One word of caution - It was quite the norm to see unlicensed/taxed/insured mopeds over here - But it's illegal - in case you're offered one.


----------



## rjnpenang

I remember when my 2 kids bought scooters when they were in their teens, insurance, was, of course imposible to get or extremely expensive, however the Spanish goverment requires you to have insurance so if you produce 2 refusal notes (which some insurance companys will provide) the goverment is OBLIGED to insure you at NORMAL market rates. Its all aranged by fax only. Regards Rob


----------



## avallark

rjnpenang said:


> I remember when my 2 kids bought scooters when they were in their teens, insurance, was, of course imposible to get or extremely expensive, however the Spanish goverment requires you to have insurance so if you produce 2 refusal notes (which some insurance companys will provide) the goverment is OBLIGED to insure you at NORMAL market rates. Its all aranged by fax only. Regards Rob


Whats a refusal note?

and how did u get the license for the kids?


----------



## rjnpenang

They were 16/17 so they were of the legal age to drive, a refusal note is exactly what it says, try 3 or 4 insurance co´s, some will quote a ridiculous amount and others will say no so ask them to issue a refusal note (they know what it is), I think Allianz were one. Regards Rob


----------



## avallark

i meant they do need a license to drive the 50 cc bike right?


----------



## chris(madrid)

You need some form of licence/permit to drive anything motorised. 

But be aware here that the term used is DRIVING PERMIT for what we would call Driving Licence - and then SPECIAL licences (which are not the same as a true driving licence) for folk unable to apply for a driving licence.


----------

